# best way to stop gyno?



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

what is the best way to stop/prevent Gnyecomastia?

i have used Tamoxifen in a oral only dbol cycle and found i had no irritations or bad happenings of any sort...

i have heard people talk about Nolvadex as well, and have been told that they both do/are the same thing....

is this right?

:rockon:


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

same thing mate


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Tamoxifen IS Nolvadex, it's a tradename for it.


----------



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah ive just read up on it now. is it best to take Tamoxifen every day on a cycle? and how do know when your roids are causing gyno?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jp1987 said:


> yeah ive just read up on it now. is it best to take Tamoxifen every day on a cycle? and how do know when your roids are causing gyno?


ITs rare that it will just flare up withing hours, days. You will usually get sensitive nipples when its happening.


----------



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

yeh, ive had that once wen i was on the dbol, was taking Tami's every otherday, and when i increased my dose one week i felt irritable nipples for an hour maybe, but had an additional Tami and the problem went away and hasnt returned since.

im thinking of starting another dbol course soon. 50mg's a day for 4 weeks, and was thinking maybe i need to take a Tamoxifen every day on that dose, instead of one every other day, does this sound right enough?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

use a AI?


----------



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

wat is an AI? lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

BillC said:


> Tamoxifen IS Nolvadex, it's a tradename for it.


Do you mean tamoxifen is a trade name for Nolvadex:lol: or that Nolvadex is a trade name for Tamoxifen:thumb: and an AI is an aromatase Inhibitor...


----------



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

does anyone reckon using both an AI and Tamoxifen ( or Nolvadex ) is beneficial?

ive read that using an AI and getting rid of all the estrogen in your system isnt as healthy for you?

and my Tamoxifen dont have the tradename Nolvadex on em, just tamoxifen on the box lol, thats why i thought they might different things...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you can get an AI and you are suseptable or are taking large amounts of the usual suspects then go for it I only keep Tamoxifen on hand for emergencies myself...


----------



## Jp1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks, what is the trade name for AI? Aromasin

and reccommended doseage?

cheers alot...


----------

